# P0400 and P0325 Codes



## bookerbr (Mar 30, 2007)

The check engine light recently came on in my 95 maxima. It seems to be running fine, maybe a little hesitation when accelerating. It has 193000 miles. I pulled two OBD codes, P0400 and P0325. What are some trouble shooting techniques besides changing out the knock sensor or egr sensor or valve? Thanks

Brian


----------

